# Looking For a muscadine wine recipe



## blairholand (Jan 3, 2012)

Anyone have a good recipe that they have tried for muscadine wine. Any Help would be appreciated.


----------



## Jordanlove816 (Jan 4, 2012)

*Muscadine wine Recipe*

This is for a 5 gallon recipe;

30lbs of Muscadines
9lbs of Cane Sugar
5tsp of Yeast Nutrient
3/4 tsp Pectic Enzyme
1tsp Wine Tannin
Campden tablets- 1 per gallon
1 package of Pasteur Champagne yeast


----------

